# NYC, '75



## Idris2002 (Feb 18, 2014)

I couldn't find an appropriate thread, so here's some pics of mid-70s Noo Yawk, including some that look like they were taken on the set of the Warriors (except they're real):

http://www.vintag.es/2014/02/new-york-city-of-1975.html#more


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

Pure 70s!


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

They are fucking great!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmmm, did they really have boom boxes as early as '75? I remember them as an 80's thing (but then I never made it to NY till '84)


----------



## MrSki (Feb 18, 2014)

"Can you count suckers"



Fucking great film.

"Can you dig it?"


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 18, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Hmmm, did they really have boom boxes as early as '75?


Yes


> The boombox was introduced to the American market during the mid-1970s, with the bulk of production being carried out by Panasonic, Sony, Marantz, and General Electric.[2] They were immediately noticed by the urban adolescent community and exploded onto the streets of America’s metropolitan centers such as New York, Los Angeles, and Washington D.C.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boombox


----------



## trashpony (Feb 18, 2014)

@ the caption to this photo: Two men standing on pipes watching a parade





Great photos


----------



## Belushi (Feb 18, 2014)

Brilliant photos.


----------

